# Blue Tiger



## Tamtep

Want to share some pics of my Blue Tigers, they have Royal Blue gene. 
Ok here how I did: From a colony that I had about a year ago, I noticed there was 1 male who was all dark blue without any stripes (royal one) with silver eyes. So I selected this male and crossed with one blondes females orange eyes.







Now this batch, they product about 30%-40% Royal blue tiger which I selected/transfert in another tank. 
Currently have about 50 Royal Blue tigers... I got 3 females currently berried


----------



## MEDHBSI

Beautiful colouring!


----------



## wicky_w

they are BEAUTIFUL!!! makes my heart tickle


----------



## barvinok

Very well done. Gorgeous color


----------



## Tamtep

Today I found 3x Blue Tiger females berried and another Royal Blue females berried. Sounds very good!!

Thanks guys! @MedHBSI, @wicky_w, @barvinok
Yes they are one of my favorites shrimps indeed


----------



## mysticalnet

Selling any in the future?


----------



## Tamtep

Yes I will have some batch of Royal Blue Tiger available for sale

For more info Just PM me



mysticalnet said:


> Selling any in the future?


----------



## Tamtep

Hello everyone,

If anyone is looking for Royal Blue Tiger (not the Orange Eyes Blue Tiger) I have a batch of 20 juveniles available. 
I can give you special deal if take 10 and more. This is one time special only and Stock is limited!

If ya interested PM me.

Regards,


----------



## CRS Fan

Tamtep said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> If anyone is looking for Royal Blue Tiger (not the Orange Eyes Blue Tiger) I have a batch of 20 juveniles available.
> I can give you special deal if take 10 and more. This is one time special only and Stock is limited!
> 
> If ya interested PM me.
> 
> Regards,


Please post a price for your Royal Blue Tigers as per BCA classified rules (even if it's not a FS thread) but are offering them up for sale. Or another option, could be to start a FS thread.

Respectfully,

Stuart

Tankless in Vancouver


----------



## Tamtep

For now on, I don't have much for sale because my stock are very Low. However, If someone is interested they can contact me in private.
Thanks for the tip



CRS Fan said:


> Please post a price for your Royal Blue Tigers as per BCA classified rules (even if it's not a FS thread) but are offering them up for sale. Or another option, could be to start a FS thread.
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> Stuart
> 
> Tankless in Vancouver


----------



## Tamtep

A quick update of my royal blue, just got back vacation. Many shrimplets were born, healthy and alive. They are growing, I rarely see any deaths. This tank is pretty mature, I dont maintain that much, just water change one a month...

Pics Taken with my phone though


----------



## guppygeorge

Do you have any for sale at this time ? p.m. sent...


----------



## Tamtep

Hello guys,

Some of you might ask, how are my shrimps doing? 

Well here's An update few shots one of my favorites Royal Blue Tigers, I was out of country for a while. Now I came back they are still doing great, very strong and beautiful, quality. Never had any lost in this tank.

Quick shots I took with my phone:


----------



## liquid_krystale

Looking good! That blue would really pop in the beige sand substrate of my 15 gallon though, just sayin'.


----------



## Tamtep

Yes for sure it would pop more in the beige subs as photography. 
But since It was a really quick shots, didn't have time to set up my studio equipment and I don't own beige substrate, just wanted to show how they are going lately 



liquid_krystale said:


> Looking good! That blue would really pop in the beige sand substrate of my 15 gallon though, just sayin'.


----------



## Tamtep

Got some time to setup my camera equipments. So they are better Quality than Phone shoots. 

For those of you who wanted Quality shots, Here are some Recent pics that I Took of my Royal Blue, they are my F5/F6, strong gene and healthy, breed pretty well and most are true...
You want quality, you get it!


----------



## Tamtep

Currently have 2 available batches of 20x Royal Blue Tigers Juveniles. They Look Exactly like in pictures I took.

**Take note: They are Quality shrimps, you pay quality for what you Get.
If anyone of you is interested to get them. PM me for more Info!!


----------



## liquid_krystale

Tamtep said:


> Currently have 2 available batches of 20x Royal Blue Tigers Juveniles. They Look Exactly like in pictures I took.
> 
> **Take note: They are Quality shrimps, you pay quality for what you Get.
> If anyone of you is interested to get them. PM me for more Info!!


Post it in the classifieds section and you'll get more play, but FYI you will need to add in a price as per forum rules.


----------



## mysticalnet

wow.... so so blue... very tempting.


----------



## Jousters

Any chance anyone be intrested in a group buy?


----------



## Tamtep

Thanks @mysticalnet!! Glad you like it

I have been keeping and selecting them for few years now...



mysticalnet said:


> wow.... so so blue... very tempting.


----------



## Tamtep

This is a recent shot I took one of my selective Blue Tiger Oranges Eyes (I call Golden Eyes), very beautiful blue colour indeed. I enjoy taking pictures as well as breeding shrimps.

Just an Update, Got 7 Blue tiger females currently berried, colony is growning...


----------

